# NTL/UPC digital - audio and picture out of synch



## Complainer (6 Jul 2010)

I've noticed on both our own TV and on a family member's TV on the other side of the city that the audio track seems to be about 1 second faster than the video on some stations, some of the time.

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## theresa1 (7 Jul 2010)

Yes it's a general problem.


----------



## Boyd (7 Jul 2010)

Was anyone else's picture and sound going garbled for 3 or 4 seconds every so often last night, especially during the world cup semi final?


----------



## Mpsox (7 Jul 2010)

It's UPC, virtually every night I expect something to go garbled or to get a message for a couple of seconds saying there is no signal, check your leads.!!

I had similer sync issues following their recent changes on one TV (not on the other which was odd), I found that retuning both the TV and box solved it.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jul 2010)

username123 said:


> Was anyone else's picture and sound going garbled for 3 or 4 seconds every so often last night, especially during the world cup semi final?



I had problems in the past where broadband usage was garbling the tv sound/audio for a few seconds at a time. As each webpage refreshed, the TV signal was affected. We called them out and they fixed it.




Mpsox said:


> I had similer sync issues following their recent changes on one TV (not on the other which was odd), I found that retuning both the TV and box solved it.


Were they both using digital? Surely there is no tuning on the TV for digital - you just switch to the relevant source, e.g. Scart2?

How do you retune the box?


----------



## Neg Covenant (7 Jul 2010)

Does anybody else have a problem where parts are cut off the picture at either side?

I have this problem wih UPC but others I know do not have the same problem with Sky.

I don't think it is related to the TV as I have gone through all the settings.


----------



## Papercut (7 Jul 2010)

My mother has that problem with her tv. Her's is an older (5 or 6 years) set.

I've tried a few times to solve the problem, & the only thing that seems to work is whenever the picture gets smaller is to adjust the screen size view on the tv remote to 16:9

This solves the problem until the next time the tv is powed off. I'm sure there is a more permanent fix for this, but after going throgh her UPC manual, her tv manual & some googling, this is the only fix I have found.


----------



## Mpsox (8 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Were they both using digital? Surely there is no tuning on the TV for digital - you just switch to the relevant source, e.g. Scart2?
> 
> How do you retune the box?


 

They were doing upgrades in my area which were supposed to happen automatically. However it didn't seem to work right and after ringing UPC, we were advised to restore the factory settings on the box (retune is probably the wrong description for it). UPC sent out a code to do it.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jul 2010)

Neg Covenant said:


> Does anybody else have a problem where parts are cut off the picture at either side?
> 
> I have this problem wih UPC but others I know do not have the same problem with Sky.
> 
> I don't think it is related to the TV as I have gone through all the settings.



Isn't this just a problem with the aspect ratio settings? The best option varies depending on what channel you watch, and what ratio they use for broadcast. TV3 still seems to be using 4:3 ratio for news and Vinnie Brown, so if you are set to widescreen (16:9 or 14:9) then he looks squashed or stretched.



Mpsox said:


> They were doing upgrades in my area which were supposed to happen automatically. However it didn't seem to work right and after ringing UPC, we were advised to restore the factory settings on the box (retune is probably the wrong description for it). UPC sent out a code to do it.


Thanks - I might give them a call to report the problem and see if they recommend a reset. Once I have an hour or so free to spend on the phone, that is.


----------



## Neg Covenant (12 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Isn't this just a problem with the aspect ratio settings? The best option varies depending on what channel you watch, and what ratio they use for broadcast. TV3 still seems to be using 4:3 ratio for news and Vinnie Brown, so if you are set to widescreen (16:9 or 14:9) then he looks squashed or stretched.


 
It's not the aspect ratio.   No matter what aspect I set it at the picture is still cropped at the sides.   You notice it when there is writing or credits which are cut off (e.g. score in top left corner in sports).


----------



## Complainer (12 Jul 2010)

Neg Covenant said:


> It's not the aspect ratio.   No matter what aspect I set it at the picture is still cropped at the sides.   You notice it when there is writing or credits which are cut off (e.g. score in top left corner in sports).


Is this with all channels, all of the time? Or does it vary by station or programme?


----------



## sam h (12 Jul 2010)

I find it changes (sometimes within a staion - one program fine, next has about 15% chopped off wach side)

In regard to being out of synch (it's really annoying!!) I find the best is to pause for a moment & play again, you sometime have to do this a couple of times.

Also, sometime it freezes - anyone know is there a way to reset it other than unplugging the set-top?

I know these are slightly annoying, but I reckon the benefit of pausing, rewinding, recording etc., at a cost of just €5 extra per month is worth it.  For me to get the programs I would like with Sky would have cost alot more than this per month.


----------



## Neg Covenant (12 Jul 2010)

Complainer said:


> Is this with all channels, all of the time? Or does it vary by station or programme?


 
I have noticed it primarily on RTE 2 but I think it does it on others too.   I couldn't swear it happens on all channels.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jul 2010)

sam h said:


> Also, sometime it freezes - anyone know is there a way to reset it other than unplugging the set-top?


 
FWIW .. the 'standard' upc digibox can be reset by pressing 'Help' on the remote. Within the Help screen, the yellow button will reboot the box.

Though if your digibox has frozen, maybe not ...


----------



## Deas (13 Jul 2010)

This sound/picture correlation is fixable.  In the settings there is an option to change the audio settings.  I can't think of it right now; however I know if I have it set wrong the audio and picture do not align correctly.  I'll have a look tonight and hopefully think to report back tomorrow.


----------



## oleander (22 Oct 2010)

I have the same lack of sound/picture synchronisation for the Digital connection. UPC has replaced their box and connections but the problem persists. It varies with stations and over time. RT1 is the worst. I have a Phillips 22" TV - 22P403. The problem is there when I record from the box. The analogue connection works perfectly. Deas, how does one change the audio settings?


----------



## Deas (26 Oct 2010)

I forgot to respond.  I'll have a look tonight and revert.  I think if you click the main menu button you will find it in settings.


----------



## Deas (27 Oct 2010)

You need to hit the menu button, then go into settings -- TV Settings -- Audio Synchronisation.  You can move this up or down to speed up or slow the audio to suit.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Oct 2010)

Deas said:


> You need to hit the menu button, then go into settings -- TV Settings -- Audio Synchronisation.  You can move this up or down to speed up or slow the audio to suit.



End users really shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## oleander (2 Nov 2010)

Many thanks, Deas. There is no option for Audio Synchronisation on the UPC system. Choices are: 1. TV Format 2. Picture Quality 3. RCB Alignment. 4. Volume.
The TV itself does not have this option either. Bought DVDs work perfectly.


----------



## MAJJ (9 Nov 2010)

oleander said:


> The problem is there when I record from the box.


 
I too have seen this issue on recordings. I find if I Fast Forward or Rewind things get out of snych. 

The resolution is simply to pause the playback and this always corrects the issue for us.

Hope this works for others too.


----------



## Deas (10 Nov 2010)

oleander said:


> Many thanks, Deas. There is no option for Audio Synchronisation on the UPC system. Choices are: 1. TV Format 2. Picture Quality 3. RCB Alignment. 4. Volume.
> The TV itself does not have this option either. Bought DVDs work perfectly.


 

I have a HD box from them.  I wonder if it's an add on with that


----------

